# ARB Bearings



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm full of questions tonight, but I promise to stop with my third one so I'm not hogging it up.

Here it is: Are the ARB ABEC-5 bearings any faster than the shielded stainless versions?

I've tested ABEC-7 in both shielded stainless and ceramic. Both are noticably quieter possibly due to the higher tolerance and add distance to my cast. I'm thinking about trying the Shimano ARB type when replacing the bearings in an older green Curado. Academy has them for about $27 a pair, which is higher $$$ than I can get the ABEC-7 regular stainless. The anti-rust is a plus but I don't know if the ARB coating will slow them down any.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

IMO they are a little louder, but are verydurable.

The nice thing is, they are un-sheilded, so trash (ie: Sand & Grit) does not get caught inside them, hence slowing them down.

I like to oil mine on almost every trip since there is no way of oil being held in them.

My favorite place for the ARB is on the older GREEN curado's and silver chronarchs, is on the spool shaft. This is not the same size as the ones you buy at Academy.

Order them direct from Shimano, stick them on, and they are good to go.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The ABEC 5 bearings are much faster than the standard stainless bearings we use. They are also oil filled vs. light grease filled. 


The ARB has proven itself to work well in the salt environment. It is easy to clean and relubricate. We also offer a sheilded version that we are using in the CORE and the Calais DC. These freespool very, very well.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

Had I known you were going to launch the product announcement today I would have waited sending some questions to give you a breather. And you still answered every one. Impressive - to your product knowledge and responsiveness.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yesterday was a long and gruling day for me... I still had to answer emails, PM's from this board and 4 others plus posting the product info all the other 4 boards. 

I went home and had a beer for once and everything was much better


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Dan- what does the ABEC 5 bearing cost from Shimano?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

$15 each


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Also someone mentioned Academy selling them for $27 a pair, which two do you replace? The sideplate bearing and then then the cast control know bearing?
I thought the spool bearing(one w/pin) had the most to do w/casting distance, i could be wrong though...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They might sell the kit still with the pair of bearings. I wasn't aware that we still offered this kit. 


We do not offer an ABEC 5 spool shaft bearing. The ones that really matter are the 2 on the ends. The one on the spool shaft provides more support than anything. This one is oil filled from the factory. It would be an ABEC 3 if the bearing were rated.


----------

